# Economy priced bows



## Bonaire-Dave (Aug 25, 2017)

check out www.mandarinduck.net if your looking for an economy priced bow. not everyone can afford handmade $600+ bows. Dave


----------



## DYI hunting (Aug 25, 2017)

Your linky doesn't worky for me.  Is this it?

https://www.mandarinduck.net/


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Aug 25, 2017)

Sorry, thanks for the help. Dave


----------



## transfixer (Aug 25, 2017)

I am new to traditional bows, and didn't want to sink a lot of money into it not knowing whether or not I would enjoy it,  I picked up a hickory longbow on Ebay,  it was made by Rudder bows,  it was less than $100,  I'm sure the more expensive long bows shoot smoother or faster or whatever,  but I've gotten decent with it, and will use it in the woods this season,  only thing I added was a string with serving on it. There are plenty of similar bows listed on Ebay still.  If I stick with traditional bows I'll probably upgrade to a bamboo backed one next.


----------



## devolve (Aug 27, 2017)

ive hunted with $1,000 plus recurves and I still prefer my $300 bear grizzly.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Aug 30, 2017)

I checked this website out, and its amazing. 
I see bows for all the nieces and nephews from Uncle Nick!


----------

